# Bob, The Donk <3



## LindaL (Oct 15, 2011)

A friend of ours wanted to re-home her Donkey, Bob, so we adopted him. He has been at another friend's farm til we got settled in here at our new place, but he came home today and is such a friendly guy! He is settling in great! We have never owned a Donkey before, so any information about their "needs" would be great! He is a bit overweight, but has lost weight in the last month so we want to find the best feed for him. The woman who was caring for him was feeding Triple Crown Lite, but I am not sure they carry that anywhere close by.

Bob is a "B" sized Mini Donkey...probably around 37-38".


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2011)

Omg so cute!!!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 15, 2011)

Can see the pics. However, if you dont need to feed him grain I wouldnt. If you do feed him something light. Donks get fat really easy. They also get their feet trimmed different then a horse so make sure who ever does his feet does them like a donkey should be done.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 24, 2011)

Bob



what a wonderful name for such a cute boy


----------



## Helicopter (Oct 25, 2011)

Ditto what Ashley said. No grain unless absolutely necessary and no pellets. Donkeys need pasture, hay and straw to while away the hours and a mineral supplement. A simple, simple diet is best for donkeys. If he looks a bit thin just up his hay.

You don't want a fat donkey. Not only is it dangerous for the donkey it is seriously UGLY.


----------



## Deb O. (Oct 29, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> Ditto what Ashley said. No grain unless absolutely necessary and no pellets. Donkeys need pasture, hay and straw to while away the hours and a mineral supplement. A simple, simple diet is best for donkeys. If he looks a bit thin just up his hay.
> 
> Thats basically what we've done for Bob. He's on strictly pasture with Orchard hay in the evening and less then a half cup rolled oats to eat is sand clear and vitamin supplement with. Hopefully he starts to slim down soon. Though I haven't seen too much change as of yet.


----------



## chandab (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's a link to Meredith Hodges donkey and mule website: http://luckythreeranch.com/website/ I think I saw her feed recommendations under her forum section, oops, guess its the "Ask Meredith" section, and perhaps elsewhere.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 7, 2011)

Bob is looking a little better than he did when we first brought him home. He just gets hay (now he is on Tifton 44) with just a handful of oats that we mix with his vitamins and psyllium, just so he doesnt feel "left out" when we feed the rest of the herd their oats/enrich 32/vitamins/psyllium.

He totally fits his name. too...


----------

